# Witness to a miracle.



## ghadarits (Jul 15, 2022)

I’m not considered a religious person by some peoples standards but I’ve always believed/accepted that there is a higher power. Yesterday it was confirmed for me again that there are too many unexplainable things that happen for there not to be. Below is what I believe was a miracle.
To begin with I said it happened yesterday but it all start Saturday around 10:30am. My brother had been out for a run and had gotten back to the street he lives on and stopped to talk with a neighbor and in the midst of conversation he says “oh stuff” but it wasn’t really stuff that he said and drops unconscious. This is where the hand of God first appeared as the neighbor knows how to react and what to do. He dials 911 as he’s telling his son to run and get H my brother’s wife. While he’s talking to the 911 operator he s already checked for a pulse and is starting CPR. H arrives and to her credit (H is a rockstar in my eye) she has evaluated what’s happening as she ran up and drops down to relieve P who’s been doing the CPR alone. CPR isn’t easy you have to literally almost be breaking ribs to be effective and H performed great. By now another neighbor has seen what’s happening and come to help. The new guy I’m not sure what his name is but I’m going to find out doesn’t know CPR but H tells him he has to help and to his credit he steps in and does it. 17 minutes after collapsing the ambulance is on site and the paramedics take over. I was out of town so will fast forward to Sunday morning I’m in my brothers room looking at 5 carts all with some type of machine on it and my brother laying there in a coma. I put my right hand on his shoulder and hold his hand with my left and remind him that our family didn’t get the flight response we only fight and brother you’re  up against the fight of your life. That was Sunday so for 1.5 more days he’s still in the induced coma. The Doctors try and bring him out of it mid day Tuesday but it doesn’t go well then they try again late Tuesday and again it doesn’t go well, the doctors tell us that they’ll try again Wednesday morning. When I arrive Wednesday morning C is concious but still has a breathing tube  so can only communicate with head nods. I ask him is he knows who I am and he nods no. Basically he was very confused. Wednesday around 10:30am the tube was removed. C was in a state of confusion and had minimal motor skills all day until around 9:00pm he was given a sedative to make him sleep. All day Wednesday was trying to keep him in the bed and all the monitors attached while telling him over and over what happened and where he was. Wednesday night we started researching rehab facilities at the doctors recommendation. Thursday morning I arrive around 9:00am and a nurse is in with C asking questions to gauge his brain function which was very slow. One of the test was how many words that start with “B” can you name in one minute. Ball, bat, but, baseball and buck were all he could come up with in a minute. After she left I could tell he knew that it didn’t go well and this is where the rest of the miracle starts to unfold . I ask C if he’d like to try and walk a little and he says yes. We walk about two ICU suits down and I can see he’s getting tired already so we turn him around and go back to his room. When we get back to his room he falls right to sleep so I’m thinking it’s going to be like yesterday with him sleeping half the time, so I go to my truck and get the laptop so I can get some work done while he’s sleeping. When I get back to his room he’s awake to my surprise. Since he’s awake I ask him if he’d like to do some puzzles and he does. The first one is very basic you just need to put one piece in the open spot, he got it on the empty spot but not oriented correctly. We do a couple more and he’s getting faster and orienting the pices correctly now. This is happening quickly like in 10 minutes time he’s really improving. It’s time for vitals and all that so for 20 minutes doctors and nurses are in the room poking and prodding and finally they’re satisfied and leave. C eats a little pudding and is feeding himself with minimal dropping of pudding which is a whole lot better than a few hours ago. C wants to try and go for another walk and this time he does a complete lap around ICU and CCU the whole floor. Now my wheels are really turning “did C just walk 250 yards without stopping when 3 hours ago he barely made it 25 yards. We get back in the room and C and I just start talking and I’m thinking man his speech has drastically improved in the last hour that’s amazing. I ask C a few questions to judge his memory by asking him something about our childhood about his college days and finally what his speech therapist name is and he rattles of the correct answers without hesitation. H the sister in law who’s a rockstar CPR giver comes back to the hospital so I leave. On the way home I have a lot of time to reflect and the more I think about how everything transpired there is just not a good medical explanation even the doctors agreed that they didn’t think this level of improvement could be achieved in such a short duration. After getting home I was telling my wife that I was witness to a miracle that I couldn’t believe the turn around C had made and told her about our day. I told her about the test naming words that start with B and that he could only name 5 at 9:00am. I then said I bet if I call C right now and see how many B words he can name now it’ll be a completely different story. Less than 24 hours after coming out of a coma and 8 hours after only coming up with 5 basic B words he rattles off B words like he’s reading them off a list.
C went home 6 days after having a major hart attack and consequently going into cardiac arrest/dying and being brought back then coming out of a coma to go home a day and a half later at 80% brain and motor function. That can only be a miracle.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 15, 2022)

I’d also like to compliment the outstanding staff at Northside Cherokee Hospital in Canton, GA. That is an ICU and CCU staff who are a Team of true 21st century HEROS!!!!!
You guys are awesome!
43G


----------



## 4HAND (Jul 15, 2022)

Thank God for his healing touch & for guiding the medical professionals.
That is awesome!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 15, 2022)

Glad he is doing better Gary! Will be praying for him! Miracles do happen


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 16, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Glad he is doing better Gary! Will be praying for him! Miracles do happen


Thanks Steve we’re happy to have all the support we can muster. Do you rember the feeling of relief you felt when your first child was born and mom and baby were healthy and alive? That’s the closest feeling of relief I can compare this experience to.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Jul 16, 2022)

God is good...prayers for continued progress!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Jul 16, 2022)

ghadarits said:


> Thanks Steve we’re happy to have all the support we can muster. Do you rember the feeling of relief you felt when your first child was born and mom and baby were healthy and alive? That’s the closest feeling of relief I can compare this experience to.


Understand completely, please keep us posted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 30, 2022)

Great ending to a nail biting incident. Prayers for continued improvement and back to normal health.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 31, 2022)

Yup, that sounds like my God that I know


----------

